# Marina charges Calais ?



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

After a 3 month stay in the UK we are heading back to Spain on Sept 1st.I read somewhere that they are charging to stay at the marina in Calais.
Can anyone confirm this and do you know when they stop charging on the sea front -Thank you.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

7 Euros on both the seafront and the marina.No idea if or when they stop charging.

tony

ps. it's free on Sainsburys car park all year now that they have closed down.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> ps. it's free on Sainsburys car park all year now that they have closed down.


Is that the Auchan Coquelles one ? Do they mind/ notice if MHers park there ? Any sign of what it is going to be ? We wondered if Auchan were going to knock it down as part of their new access arrangements.

G


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sainsburys car park is proving popular, no-one has objected, Auchan themselves don't mind if you park on their own adjoining car park.

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Slightly off topic...

Has anyone heard any rumours about ticket machines and barriers being installed at the Calais Ferry terminal car park?

Pete


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*charging at CALAIS!*

it's only 7 euros!Last time we were there a guy was chatting to me and telling me to leave early and you can get away without paying!He had a new £40k camper!I could'nt believe it.7 euro's!He would be the first to moan if AIRES closed down and height barriers went up everywhere.We appreciate the fact that we can drop onto Aires if we want to all over France.Slightly different to the Uk where even parking a camper somewhere is a problem.We love going to France and will be there 3/19th September mainly because it is Motorhome friendly!Shame if if it changed because we abuse the system!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We much prefer the marina for parking for the handiness of all the restaurants.  

tony


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We were there 3rd Sept last year and they were still collecting the 7€ but the reference to leaving early - hope he got caught because every time we have been there, they come round early evening.

They stop collecting when the camp site above the port aire closes.

Regards


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

€7 10 days ago.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: charging at CALAIS!*



robrace said:


> it's only 7 euros!Last time we were there a guy was chatting to me and telling me to leave early and you can get away without paying!He had a new £40k camper!I could'nt believe it.7 euro's!He would be the first to moan if AIRES closed down and height barriers went up everywhere.We appreciate the fact that we can drop onto Aires if we want to all over France.Slightly different to the Uk where even parking a camper somewhere is a problem.We love going to France and will be there 3/19th September mainly because it is Motorhome friendly!Shame if if it changed because we abuse the system!!


Hear Hear robrace
I don't think 7 euros is too bad with free water and the company of lots of other MHs.
We love the Aire at calais and the chip (frittes) van on the beach. Better than we can get in UK and some nice restaurants too who speaks de anglias. Even though i like to try my little french a bit.

We are going again in early Nov and going up to brugge. Cant wait.

Cornwall first though in 2 weeks time. 
Phill


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Stayed on the marina aire yesterday. A young lady arrived at around 4 pm to collect the 7 Euros. It made us laugh to watch 3 Italian vans leave the area rather than pay the fee. It made us laugh more when the 3 vans returned after the collection lady left. However she was smart enough to return an other 3 times up to 11pm to collect payment


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

stewartwebr said:


> Stayed on the marina aire yesterday. A young lady arrived at around 4 pm to collect the 7 Euros. It made us laugh to watch 3 Italian vans leave the area rather than pay the fee. It made us laugh more when the 3 vans returned after the collection lady left. However she was smart enough to return an other 3 times up to 11pm to collect payment


Good on her Stewart. :lol:

Due to the number of immigrants mooching around during the early hours, we now stop off nearer to Dunkerque, which is a pity as we had a favourite restaurant we used, close to the marina/lorry park. We found the seafront Aire usually full and too noisy, especially if there is a sea mist, ie, fog horns from the ferries.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> > Stayed on the marina aire yesterday. A young lady arrived at around 4 pm to collect the 7 Euros. It made us laugh to watch 3 Italian vans leave the area rather than pay the fee. It made us laugh more when the 3 vans returned after the collection lady left. However she was smart enough to return an other 3 times up to 11pm to collect payment
> ...


We were there early July, can recommend one of these as the immigrants dont seem to like them :roll:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Agree can not understand the I will not pay 7 Euros thinking, given how supportive France is of motorhomes. In U.K. more likely to be fined £70 or pay £30 to stay on a site in middle of nowhere!
Regarding Calais dock then yes ticket machines and barriers are now being installed at top end of car park (may be further down also later, but not yet). So yes maybe a charge here at some point but if that means easier to find a space then no problem.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Le Detroit*

Stayed on the Marina two weeks ago.7euro and now marked out with Bays.All this talk of immigrants!We stayed two days walked round Calais.Never saw any!If anyone wants somewhere really good to eat opposite Marina LE DETROIT.Had the 18 euro menu.Fabulous!Bread and olives.then plate of prawns in tomato and garlic sauce.And that was before we had even ordered !If you are into [email protected] then there is in the square by the Monument an italian pizza restaurant with wood burning stove.fab Pizza's.Had the exotic!Walked past a really smart place in Brittany who specialised in Pizza's early one morning!There was a van outside delivering dozens of box's marked pizza's.Different types.would'nt want one from there!!l


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

5 weeks ago on A satdy night. It was very noisy with young pissed up locals after midnight. Doubt I'll use it again now we've experience of other spots like Le Cap Gris Nez


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't remember much food or life there, horses for courses.

tony


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> I don't remember much food or life there, horses for courses.
> 
> tony


Not quite sure what selection you need how close, tony! 
Spin the pic around to count the motorhomes.
> Google Maps Calais Marina aire <

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> Not quite sure what selection you need how close, tony!
> Spin the pic around to count the motorhomes.
> > Google Maps Calais Marina aire <
> 
> Dave


Hey that's mine 8O


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Duh!!! read the post , he said Le Cap Gris Nez NOT the Marina (which I prefer), ignore the the piccy no relation to the post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Furthermore who wants to send their last night in France in the back of beyond to save a couple of euro. :?: 

tony


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The pics are at the Marina


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I can't help it if the post isn't read. :roll: 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> 5 weeks ago on A satdy night. It was very noisy with young ****ed up locals after midnight. Doubt I'll use it again now we've experience of other spots like Le Cap Gris Nez


Hi Techno
I didn't notice any noise that night!! Must have been out of it completely :roll: 8) . Nice to meet you, hope you had a good trip - see HERE for details of ours. 
We stayed on the "main" aire on Saturday night, with a superb (if expensive) meal at Au Cote D'Argent. Still trying to find time to get the sites onto MHF :roll:


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

We always stay over at the Marina when we go to France. Always arive at about 1.00am in the morning. Paid 7 euros....well worth it. Wake up in the morning and watch the yachts etc and if it is a Saturday morning, the market is right there! The only thing is we had to go to the seafront to pay our bill.


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

*Calais Marina*

We stayed yesterday - It was 7 euros the chap came round at 9:00am and we paid him from the van.. he left notes on all the other vans which still had their screens up requesting they go to the camp site to pay.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

we paid an extra euro 4 ish & stayed on the campsite with lecy, toilets & security got to be worth it!!!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> Hi Techno
> I didn't notice any noise that night!! Must have been out of it completely :roll: 8) . Nice to meet you, hope you had a good trip - see HERE for details of ours.
> We stayed on the "main" aire on Saturday night, with a superb (if expensive) meal at Au Cote D'Argent. Still trying to find time to get the sites onto MHF :roll:


Nice to meet you too, SEE the flag does work  
Jacqueline slept through it too :roll: a good job I think


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

lucy2 said:


> we paid an extra euro 4 ish & stayed on the campsite with lecy, toilets & security got to be worth it!!!


Unfortunately we could see it was already full before we docked


----------

